# War of the Worlds Alien Tripod



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the 1/144th scale Pegasus kit. I airbrushed Alclad II Steel and removed the mask for the purple on the hood. Borrowing from a tip I picked up, I put aluminum foil behind the clear parts for the lights (it looks amazing in the reflection of sunlight!) Ready for a little weathering. The semi-truck and minivan (Tom Cruise's!!!) are N-scale and here are ready for paint after being primed with Tamiya Fine Surface Primer. First diorama, so I'm taking my time and enjoying it!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

It's looking great so far. Great find with the N-scaled vehicles, too.

How tall is the tripod model?


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! She looks great! I look forward to seeing the finished diorama.


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Stands about 15" tall. It's a beast!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! Now to go hunt down a kit!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Tripod Problems*

does anyone know how to fix the problem I had with this tube-like piece behind the neck(I did not have a proper hobby knife to fix it and as a result looks really messy). 

Is there any way(probably not)for me to perhaps see if I could take the clear light bulb parts off to see if I could work with lighting effects.

My tripod's head tilted while being glued and is now quite tilted, can I fix that.

Is there any way I can take the legs apart to fix their security, they seem to wobble quite a bit.

Lastly, does my paint job look alright, I do not have painting experience and do not know how to do detailed painting.

BTW I used plastic glue and not super glue for the whole model so it may be difficult to fix, any help or advice will be highly appreciated. Please get back to me as soon as possible, thanks.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You know, this ship is supposed to look kinda organic. And because of that, all the "flaws" you mention actually give it personality and realism. IMO, this is one of the best builds I've seen of this model, lit or not. And the base is really cool.

Thanks for posting those big pics!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

^^^ What he said. Looks great- don't hyper-focus on "perfection" with an organically designed machine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

coming along nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Tripod Problems*

Thank you all for the nice comments. I guess I am just to hard on myself. I even told myself that the (imperfections) made it look awesome because it is different and made it my own. After all, it is the first model I have ever built, so what do I expect. My next model will be the Titanic, and perhaps the War of the Worlds alien model too. I really hope that I am picky but not too picky with shaving the excess sprue bits off of my new Revell Titanic model (when I get it that is). Also, as for that problem I had with the tube-like thing behind the neck, I will just find something that can patch that up. Would I be able to just use tape for that?


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Titanic Model*

Would anyone know of a good place to purchase my Revell Titanic model (specifically the 1:750 scale one), Thanks.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Great work Cylon - you know I was working on a lighting kit for this before I got distracted for by the Raider... 

Ant


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Antsnest said:


> Great work Cylon - you know I was working on a lighting kit for this before I got distracted for by the Raider...
> 
> Ant


Oh, man...I'd love to build the new Raider. But I've got a Wingnut Wings Sopwith Pup to build after this one so it'll be a while!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> does anyone know how to fix the problem I had with this tube-like piece behind the neck(I did not have a proper hobby knife to fix it and as a result looks really messy).
> 
> Is there any way(probably not)for me to perhaps see if I could take the clear light bulb parts off to see if I could work with lighting effects.
> 
> ...


That tube-shaped thingie behind the neck needed some work on my build, too. I used a few layers of super glue fixed with an accelerator and sanded it down. You can see the result in the photos. I'm amazed you got all those little parts and the tentacles in there without using super glue! Yikes, lots of patience! I also might have to take off the rear leg and stabilize it better. I stuck little neodymium magnets from the craft store inside the bottoms of it's feet. I'll place corresponding magnets in the base of the diorama I'm working on so I'm hoping that'll hold it in place.


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

*reply for help with tripod*

Sorry, I didn't attach the photos of the tube-thingie to the previous post. Here they are.

Speaking of the diorama, here's a shot of a couple n-scale vehicles I painted up. I printed my own Meijer decals and the minivan is painted up to look like the one Tom Cruise drove in the movie. Call me a little obsessive, but I even made the licence plates from sheet styrene and painted them to match the New Jersey plates!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Would anyone know of a good place to purchase my Revell Titanic model (specifically the 1:750 scale one), Thanks.


I have a Minicraft 1/350 Titanic you can buy if you are interested. I put the first deck on after painting the hull and drilling out all the portholes. This is the deluxe kit (not the anniversary one) that has the photoetched parts. I simply will not have the time to finish it. Guess I lost interest.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Titanic Model*

Hi cylon, I like how you got the minivan to look like the one Tom Cruise drove in the movie and thanks for the help with the tube-like thing behind the neck, though I am not quite sure what an accelerator is. As for the Titanic model I am wanting to buy it new so I can build it on my own, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

cylon said:


> Sorry, I didn't attach the photos of the tube-thingie to the previous post. Here they are.
> 
> Speaking of the diorama, here's a shot of a couple n-scale vehicles I painted up. I printed my own Meijer decals and the minivan is painted up to look like the one Tom Cruise drove in the movie. Call me a little obsessive, but I even made the licence plates from sheet styrene and painted them to match the New Jersey plates!


Insanely awesome! Now that's an add-on! and I love the semi, too. Great damage!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi cylon, I like how you got the minivan to look like the one Tom Cruise drove in the movie and thanks for the help with the tube-like thing behind the neck, though I am not quite sure what an accelerator is. As for the Titanic model I am wanting to buy it new so I can build it on my own, thanks for the offer though.


You could also use a little putty at the top part of the tube and carefully sand it. Your local hobby store could have a CA (cyanoacrylate(super glue)) accelerator. Just a little bit of that stuff added to the parts you glue together makes it stick immediately!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! Glad you like it. It's been a fun project so far!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Tripod Paint*

Cylon, would you know how to make the detail markings on the hood that I painted over show more. Thanks.


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Cylon, would you know how to make the detail markings on the hood that I painted over show more. Thanks.


Maybe take a small pin vise and insert a sewing needle, then scribe the details back in. That's what I did when I lost my detail from sanding too much.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is looking great so far....


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ Agreed. Love your attention to details. It's looking really good. 

Sean


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Tripod and Titanic Model*

I repainted my Tripod model with a darker grey so that it wouldn't look as messy as it did, though I think some detail has been lost.

I am currently working on my Titanic model, and it's looking nice so far.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Funny touch of changing Meijer's taglines around. "Higher Prices, Lower Standards."


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

*more n-scale vehicles for tripod diorama*

It's been a crazy summer. Finally had some time to work on a few more n-scale vehicles for my diorama. More to come...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Nice looking accident!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just wanted to bump this thread to ask if there's been any progress on this build. You've done such a great job on it so far!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Good idea Doc!.. This is a really nice build!

Steve


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be spending more time with it soon and I'll definitely post as I go. Thanks for your interest - it makes me want to keep at it!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I repainted my Tripod model with a darker grey so that it wouldn't look as messy as it did, though I think some detail has been lost.
> 
> I am currently working on my Titanic model, and it's looking nice so far.


What scale is that Titanic model? It's looking pretty good!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not my Titanic model. I'm not sure how that got here on this post. Weird.


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

*progress on tripod*

I've been back to work on my tripod and diorama. The cages that came with the kit are pretty detailed but they are made out of clear plastic. I decided to make actual cages that more closely resemble the movie version. Here I used .020 styrene rod for the main structure of the cage and thread for the crossbeam work. Five hours later I have half of one cage done and the frame in place for the other half. Tedious! Then I have to build the other cage, sand them, prime and spray Alclad, and put 1/144th scale citizens of earth in them. Might as well add the organic sucker-thingie that grabs the people up into the machine while I'm at it. 

I also put together a 2'x2' base for the diorama. There's a 1/4" sheet of pine base with styrofoam and celluclay on top. Painted it a general earthy tone with latex paint to prep it for the landscape, road and railroad track to come.

I'll keep you all posted as things progress with the tripod.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

*my distraction*

This Wingnut Wings 1/32 scale Sopwith Pup is what has been distracting me from my tripod build. I'm putting the Pup on hold for now, though. These are pics of the cockpit and I used reference photos to detail it - it's only about 2 inches long. Okay, back to the tripod...


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

...and here are a couple pics of one of the cages after it has been primed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

Hi, I am building a new Tripod model now. I am actually taking the care to take my time this time and it's going to be lit up too, and hopefully will be able to stand up on it's own without the assistance of the base.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. I guess I am just to hard on myself.


Jesse,

Great job. We are all are own worst critics. I know I'm one. 

Enjoy yourself and keep working at your skills. So far from what I see you off to a great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cylon,

I'm loving your build. I'm leaning towards buying one now.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

wander1107 said:


> Cylon,
> 
> I'm loving your build. I'm leaning towards buying one now.


It really is a great kit! I doubt you'd be sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

Does anybody know how to glue the leg pieces properly so that they will stand up sturdy on their own without the base. My previous legs wouldn't even stand up without falling over. Thanks.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know how to glue the leg pieces properly so that they will stand up sturdy on their own without the base. My previous legs wouldn't even stand up without falling over. Thanks.


They are pretty spindly. You probably need a base, unless you can strengthen the legs somehow. I haven't seen any metal replacement parts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. To have the legs spread out like I wanted might need the base anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

*Tripod*

I finally got the lighting done, with one that needs to be re-soldered. The legs are fine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2012)

I bent my first Tripod's legs because I was not happy with the way it was, and I think it turned out nice.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I bent my first Tripod's legs because I was not happy with the way it was, and I think it turned out nice.


Very cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I put magnets in one toe of each foot and a corresponding magnet on the bottom of the base - he snaps into place and won't fall despite wobbling


----------

